# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  ((من قلب توت)) خواطر شعريه... من وحى الغربه

## عصفور الشعر

*((من قلب توت))خواطر شعريه... من وحى الغربه*


*وحيدا...وحيدا...وحيدا...وحيد*

*ب أملى...أصارع...يأسا...عنيد*

*ب صبرا...يكاد...يفل...الحديد*

*ب دمعا...غزيرا..ب قلبى..يفيض*

*وحيدا...وحيدا...وحيدا...وحيد*

*أبحث...فى الحياة..عن شيئا..جديد*

*يزيح...الفراغ...والملل...الشديد*

*ف الغربة..فضاء..من حولى...يزيد*

*والوحشة..نصال..تسرى..فى الوريد*

*وحيدا...وحيدا...وحيدا...وحيد*
*********************
*حزينا...حزينا...حزينا...حزين*

*نظراتى...بكاء...عبراتى...أنين*

*لحظاتى...شقاء...أيامى...سنين*

*وجسدى ...يعيش...بروح..الحنين*

*حزينا...حزينا...حزينا...حزين*

*ورب...السماء...اله...العالمين*

*أعانى...أقاسى...أموت..كل حين*

*يصاحبنى...قهرا...صار..كالقرين*

*قهرا...كجبلا...صخوره ..لاتلين*

*حزينا...حزينا...حزينا...حزين*
*********************
*غريبا...غريبا...غريبا...غريب*

*يقولون...أنى...شخص...عجيب*

*يلعب...دوما...دور....الطبيب*

*ولكن....يشقه....ألما...رهيب*

*غريبا...غريبا...غريبا...غريب*

*طائر...مغرد...غنائى....نحيب*

*يداعب..جناحى...الكون..الرحيب*

*أحلم...بيوما...جراحى...تطيب*

*ويسعد...كيانى...بقرب..الحبيب*

*غريبا...غريبا...غريبا...غريب*


*بقلم الوحيد الحزين الغريب: توت*

بتاريخ 1_3_2005


ملحوظه ورجاء:للاسف لا اجيد تشكيل الحروف عير الكيبورد ولكنى فى طريقى للتعلم باذن الله..فاللاخوه الاعزاء ان 

يعذرونى 

أما الرجاء فهو للدكتور جمال مرسى...فقد وعدتنى حضرتك بالمرور على أعمالى دائما..وها أنا ذا أنتظر ردك على 

عملى هذا خضوصا أننى أود لو أعرف ما هو البحر الشعرى الذى نظمت به قصيدتى هذى..فكما قلت من قبل اننى اكتب 

بالفطره..يساعدنى على ذلك الموسيقى الداخليه الكامنه بأعماقى...التى تكونت بداخلى عبر القراءه والاستماع للأشعار
وليكن رد حضرتك بمثابة درس تطبيقى لى فى علم العروض ..
أنتظر ردك ...بشغف الطالب المجتهد المجد..الساعى نحو الكمال والجمال فى نظم الشعر



عصفور الشعر :توت ::

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

أخي الكريم محمود
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
و هأنذا أفي بوعدي و أعود لصفحتك معربا عن سعادتي بكل ما تكتب
و متمنيا لك دوام السعادة في الدنيا و الآخرة و.. و الإستمرارية مع التعلم و القراءة
و هأنت ذا تضرب مثالا طيبا للشاعر الشاب الذي يريد التعلم و الخوض في بحار الشعر الرائعة .
كتبت اليوم عملا قد يكون أقرب للشعر و لكن لا زال أمامه الكثير و ربما وضحت لك ذلك هنا آملا أن يتسع صدرك
1- القصيدة أنت كتبتها على بحر يسمى المتقارب و هو من بحور الشعر العربي الجميلة
و تفعيلاته أربعة تفعيلات في كل شطر من شطري البيت هكذا :
فعولن فعولن فعولن فعولن=فعولن فعولن فعولن فعولن
و له مشتقات كثيرة لك الأهم أن تعرف الآن الأصل و هو هذه التفاعيل الأربعة في كل شطر .
و تفاعيل الشعر العربي أي البنية الأساسية للبحور الستة عشر هي سبعة تفاعيل و هي  :
فعولن ـــ متفاعلن ــ مستفعلن ــ فاعلاتن ـــ مفاعلتن ــ فاعلن ــ فعولن
طبعا كما تلاحظ أن التفعيلة  التي كتبت عليها من بحر المتقارب  مكونة من خمسة حروف
فَ .. الفاء المفتوحة
عُ .. العين المضمومة
وْ .. الواو الساكنة
لُ ,, اللام المضمومة
نْ.. النون الساكنة
فحين نكتب الشعر أولا يجب أن نلتزم بالبحر إن كانت قصيدة عمودية و بالتالي بالتفاعيل داخل البحر
و في القصيدة الحرة أو شعر التفعيلة أهم شيئ نلتزم بالتفعيلة
بمعنى أن يكون كل حرف من حروف الكلمة التي اخترتها في قصيدتك مساويا لكل حرف
و كل حركة اعرابية ( رفع أو نصب أو جر أو سكون ) تعادل مثيلتها في التفعيلة .

و لنأخذ مثالا مما كتبت :
غريباً ( غريبن )=فعولنْ هنا الغين تعادل فاء فعولن و اراء تعادلعين فعولن و الياء تعادل واو فعولن الساكنه و الباء تعادل لام فعولن و التنوين (عروضياً يٌقرأ نون مثبتة ) يعادل نون فعولن .
حزيناً ( حزينن )=فعولن
و فس على ذلك كل الكلمات .. اجلس بينك و بين نفسك و اوزن كل كلمة بكل تفعيلة حرفا بحرف و حركة بحركة .

و نأتي إلى أخطاء التفعيلة عندك :

مثلاً : بِأَمَلِيْ 
بِ = فَ ( صح )
أَ =عُ ( صح )
( مَ ) لا تساوي هنا واو فعولن لأن واو فعولن ساكنة أما ميم أمَلي متحركة و هنا يكمن الخطأ
لِ=لُ ( صح )
يْ =نْ ( صح )


مثلاً كلمة أبحث :
لاحظ أن ثتني حرف فيها ( الباء ) ساكن في حين أن ثاني حرف في التفعيلة متحرك فَ عُ وْ لُ نْ

و مثلا كلمة فالغربة ( فَ لْ غُ رْ بَ ةُ ) قسها على فَعُوْلُنْ و سترى الفرق بنفسك .



ثم نأتي على اللغة في القصيدة :
ــــــــــــــــــــ

لماذا بدأت القصيدة بكلمة وحيدا على النصب ة ليست وحيد على الرفع
و كذلك حزينا و غريبا و هكذذا .

ثم هنا :

ب دمعا...غزيرا..ب قلبى..يفيض

أنت تعلم أن الباء حرف جر فيجب أن يكون ما بعدها مجرورا بحرف الجر و علامة الجر الكسرة
فتقول بدمعٍ .. غزيرٍ ( على أنها صفة )
ثم هل يفيض الدمع بالقلب أم من القلب .
الأصح أن تقول :
بدمعٍ غزيرٍ من القلبٍ فاضَ مثلا .


و كذذلك هنا : 

ب صبرا...يكاد...يفل...الحديد

بصبرٍ  و ليس بصبراً

حاول أن تمر على قصيدتك لأستخراج مثل هذه الأخطاء و تصحيحها .


إذا أخي الحبيب سوف أعتبر ما كتبته هنا أيضا مجرد محاولة نسبة الخطأ فيها كثيرة و لكن ربما لو حاولت تصحيحها في ضوء ما أشرت إليه و إعادة صياغة القصيدة و نشرها من جديد ربما تكون أفضل .

سأنتظر منك تكرار المحاولة و لا تيأس فإن طريق الشعر طويل و ليس بين يوم و ليلة
تقبل ودي و احترامي
د. جمال

----------


## عصفور الشعر

سيدى ومعلمى د جمال مرسى
كلى امتنان وتقدير ومشاعر أخرى جميله نحوك..لقد لمست اهتمامك الجدى بأمرى..وهو شئ سيدفعنى بالتأكيد الى بذل مجهود أكبر من أجل ألا أضيع عنائك من أجل تعليمى هباء
لقد فرغت لتوى من قراءة أول درس ...ولقد تفتح أمامى عالما أخر لم أكن أعرفه أو أدركه عن الشعر وأوزانه...أعلم أن المسئوليه الملقاه على حضرتك ثقيله بعض الشئ...ولكنى أثق تمام الثقه انك سعيد للغايه بنصائحك وارشاداتك الغاليه لشخصى المتواضع.. والتى لن تفيدنى أنا وحسب ..بل ستفيد كل من يطلع عليها......

وما كتبته فعلا هو مجرد خواطر ذاتيه تعبيرا عن حاله شجن انتابتنى  ..فأخرجتها فى قالب بحر ((المتقارب)) والذى أتعرف عليه لاول مره اليوم

أما حول استفسار حضرتك لماذا بدأت بنصب كلمة وحيد مع انها مبتدأ أى يجب أن ترفع...وحقيقة فأنا أدرك هذا يقينا.. ولكنى نصبتها..لأننى كما قلت فى ملاحظتى التى تلت خواطرى ..أننى لا أجيد التشكيل عبر الكى بورد..لذلك استعنت بالألف المد كبديل للتنوين بالضمه...وقس هذا ايضا على  كلمة بصبر...يعنى انا فقط كنت اريد ان ان اوضح ان كلمة (وحيد) هى وحيدن...وصبر هى صبرن..سواء مرفوعه او مضمومه او مكسوره

وهناك ملاحظه أخرى...حول هذا البيت((*ب دمعا...غزيرا..ب قلبى..يفيض))* 

فأنا مقتنع تماما أنه مفروض أننى أستخدم حرف جر(( من)) وما يخجلنى فى الامر ..أننى فعلا كتبتها فى بادئ الامر(( من)) ولكننى غيرتها بعد ذلك الى ((ب)) لأننى أحسست بانكسار الوزن...ولكننى على رأى المثل العامى خرجت من نقره((انكسار الوزن)) ووقعت فى دحديره((خطأ لغوى))

وأخيرا...فعلا مسألة البحور الشعريه دى معقده شويه ومحتاجه وقت كبير ودراسة متأنيه...بس أنا ح احاول على قدر استطاعتى اتعلمها...رغم أن دا شئ ممكن فعلا يحد من تدفق ابداعى او ضعف صورى الجماليه...على العموم أنا ح اجرب ..بس لو لاقيت مسالة اهتمامى بالوزن ممكن تأثر على مضمون  عملى  الادبى ..ح اضطرأنفا مرغما انى اكتفى بالكتابه النثريه أو الشعر الحر..أصلى بصراحه يا دكتور أنا بكتب بروح الهاوى أكتر منه بروح المحترف...وأنا بعشق الكتابه بصفه عامه لأنى بحس  دايما أن جوايا حاجات كتير ونفسى أعبر عنها بالكلام...ودايما بكتب مذكراتى فى شكل قصص وقصائد وخواطر....بس دا لا يعنى أنى ح ايأس ..أنا ح احاول مرارا وتكرار..وارجو من حضرتك ألا تمل منى ...وبجد أنا كلى خجل من حضرتك على كرمك وذوقك واهتمامك بى اهتمام أب بأحد ابنائه


لك منى كل الحب والسلام ::

----------


## أنفـــــال

يمكنك دراسة علم العروض هنا..
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=14794
و أنصحك بمراجعة الاعمال الشعرية للسادة : د.جمال مرسي ، سلاف ، زاهية ، ياسرأنور ، عمرالجبوري .
فهؤلاء كل منهم له طريقته في التصوير و الانتقال بين مختلف تفاصيل القصيد.
محاولتك جيدة.. مشاعر جميلة تحتاج الى الترتيب..
الصبر هيخلق حاجات حلوة كتير.. فقط اصبر قليلاً.. و ستكون كما أحببت.
وفقكم الله.
أنفال

----------


## عصفور الشعر

رقيقة الطله:أنفال

كالقمر...تتابعينى..يكاد سناك يفترش أرضى..لينير بكل الأمل... طريقى

وكأنك..تقرئين أفكارى فقد بدأت فعلا منذ يومين فى متابعة أحد المواضيع المثبته..وهى خاصه بالاستاذ سلاف.. بعنوان ((علم نفسك العروض))...المشكله فقط أن عملى بأنجلترا مرهق للغايه ...ولا أجد التركيز الكافى لبدء التعلم...لكننى أحاول وأحاول مستعينا ب ((سلاح الصبر))

لكم منى كل الود والسلام ::

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*أخي توت
أعجبتني كلماتك وآهاتك فهي تخرج من القلب بمشاعر صادقه وحزينه
وفعلا افضل سلاح هو الصبر
اتمنى لك العوده الى ديارك سالم وان يعوضك الله بايام خير من ايام الغربه
تحياتي لك
أسيرة الصبر*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

أختى الكريمه:أسيرة الصبر..


أولا (( الصبر)) له الحق كل الحق فى ان يأسرك...و لو كنت مكانه لكنت أسرتك أنا أيضا...ولما لا...وانتى تحملين من الصفات والسمات الشخصيه التى تجعل أى كائن يتمنى أن يأنس بسحر عطرك....ويتدفأ برقيق كلامك...كان ردك على عملى بمثابة مفاجأه ساره .. ومكافأه من الله عز وجل ..بعد ليلة شاقه..من العمل المتواصل ل8 ساعات..كنت أحتاج من يهون على تعبى ..وكنتى أنتى وكانت كلماتك العذبه..كنتى ضيفه كريمه.. بل كنتى صاحبة البيت.. فا بالله عليك ....لا تقطعى زياراتك لأى عمل أدبى يخصنى بعد الان ::   ::  

أخوكى فى الله

عصفور الشعر:توت ::

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة tootamoun
					
				
أختى الكريمه:أسيرة الصبر..


أولا (( الصبر)) له الحق كل الحق فى ان يأسرك...و لو كنت مكانه لكنت أسرتك أنا أيضا...ولما لا...وانتى تحملين من الصفات والسمات الشخصيه التى تجعل أى كائن يتمنى أن يأنس بسحر عطرك....ويتدفأ برقيق كلامك...كان ردك على عملى بمثابة مفاجأه ساره .. ومكافأه من الله عز وجل ..بعد ليلة شاقه..من العمل المتواصل ل8 ساعات..كنت أحتاج من يهون على تعبى ..وكنتى أنتى وكانت كلماتك العذبه..كنتى ضيفه كريمه.. بل كنتى صاحبة البيت.. فا بالله عليك ....لا تقطعى زياراتك لأى عمل أدبى يخصنى بعد الان  

أخوكى فى الله

عصفور الشعر:توت 


أخجلتني بكلامك أخي توت وانا سأكون من متابعيك ليس مجامله لاوالله ولكن كلماتك فعلا اثرت فيني 
لك مني كل التحيه  
أختك
أسيرة الصبر*

----------


## سمـاء

عصفور الشعر
من وحى الغربة كتبت كلماتك النابعة من القلب مباشرة...


ومن وحى كلماتك تذكرت تلك الكلمات التى كتبتها يوما فى الغربة...

غربة الوطن... أو غربة القلب...


*شتائى بدونك صقيع صقيع*
*وفى البعد عنك عمرى يضيع*
*وحين تعود تعود الحياة*
*ويشعر قلبى دفء الربيع*


*ويومى بدونك غيوم غيوم*
*وليلى أضاع بريق النجوم* 
*شمسى ستشرق من عينيك*
*لتحيينى معك نورا يدوم*


*وصمتى بدونك طويل طويل*
*كلامى مكبل بقيد ثقيل*
*لا يملك الا الانتظار حتى* 
*تحطم عودتك سجن الرحيل*

*وقلبى بدونك حزين حزين*
*فى كل نبضة صوت الانين*
*يشتاق قلبك لينقل اليه*
*عند اللقاء بعض الحنين*

*بقائى بدونك غريب غريب*
*فكيف البقاء بدون الحبيب*
*سأهزم وحدتى يوم تعود*
*ورغم الحقيقة، اراه قريب*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> عصفور الشعر
> 
> 
> من وحى الغربة كتبت كلماتك النابعة من القلب مباشرة...
> 
> 
> ومن وحى كلماتك تذكرت تلك الكلمات التى كتبتها يوما فى الغربة...
> 
> غربة الوطن... أو غربة القلب...
> ...


أختى الكريمه((سماء)): قرأت ما خطه قلمك عن الغربه واستمتعت ثم تأملت ..فتعجبتك...ألهذه الدرجه تتشابه مشاعرنا وحتى ((مفردات اشعارنا)) عندما نتحدث عن الغربه... وكاننى نطقت شعرى بلسان حالك .؟. وكأنك نظمتى شعرك بلسان حالى ... حتى البحر الشعرى((وان كان كلانا لدينا كثير من الكسور فى الوزن)) كان واحد وهو بحر ((المتقارب)) كما علمنى استاذى الجليل دزجمال مرسى فى مداخله سابقه....حتى  تكرار الالفاظ للتاكيد نتشابه فيه..والله لو لم تخبرينى بانه عمل سابق لكنت ظننت انكى كتبتيها تاثرا بقصيدتى...ولكن ماذا اقول انها الغربه الاليمه منحتنا نفس المشاعر الحزينه....فحث توارد الخواطر العجيب هذا

أختى الكريمه قصيدتك جميله ومعبره..فهل تنشريها بمفردها فى القاعه الشعريه ليستمتع بها الاخرون



مع شكرى وتقديرى الجم ::  


عصفور الشعر:توت ::

----------


## بنت مصر

أخي توت الغالي
شكرا لك على هذه المشاعر الصادقة والمثقلة بهموم ووحشة الغربة وبحنين الي الاهل والاحباب

تحية لك ولكل ما تكتب من صدق وفي انتظار مزيدا من روائعك


بسنت

----------


## سحر الليالي

كلمات رائعه فاح أريجها بزوايا عذب الكلام 

قرات بداية حروفك فعرفت اني امام جمال الاحساس

اكملت القراءه فايقنت انني امام بحر من الاحزان 
جمال حرفك جعلني احتار في الرد عليك

تقبل خالص ودي

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> أخي توت الغالي
> شكرا لك على هذه المشاعر الصادقة والمثقلة بهموم ووحشة الغربة وبحنين الي الاهل والاحباب
> 
> تحية لك ولكل ما تكتب من صدق وفي انتظار مزيدا من روائعك
> 
> 
> بسنت


أختى الكريمه:بنت مصر

وأنا بدورى أشكرك بشده على مداخلتك وتعليقك الذى أشعرنى بأنكى تحاولين اقتسام هموم ووحشة الغربه معى لتخففى من وقعها على ::  

واعدك دائما ب((الصادق )) من أعمالى ولن أصطنع ابدا ابدا ابدا أشعارى..فهى منى و انا منها..ان أشعارى هى مذكراتى 


لكى منى كل باقة ورد  ::  


عصفور الشعر :توت ::

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> كلمات رائعه فاح أريجها بزوايا عذب الكلام 
> 
> قرات بداية حروفك فعرفت اني امام جمال الاحساس
> 
> اكملت القراءه فايقنت انني امام بحر من الاحزان 
> جمال حرفك جعلني احتار في الرد عليك
> 
> تقبل خالص ودي


وما زال نجمك العالى ...

يلمع ..ويضوى..ويلالى ..

فى سماء... أشعارى 


يا ....((*سحر الليالى*))



عاهدت نفسى على الصدق ...عاهدت نفسى ألااصطنع شعرى..لذلك عبرت كلماتى حواجز وجدانك بدون ((تأشيرة دخول)) فلاقت قبولك...أشكرك على المكافأه...فردك الجميل بمثابة جائزه...وكفى بها جوائز ::  



لكى منى أعظم باقات الورد ::  


عصفور الشعر :توت ::

----------


## LORDKAZA

القصيده ديه لما قريتها بجد اثرت في جدا وكانت اول قصيده كتبتها وكانت معانيها تثير الشجن والالم بطريقة غريب حسستني ان انا اللي في غربه مش انت خليتني احس بكل جمله بتقولها لانها نابعه من قلبك 
بجد بكل المقاييس احساس ما بعده احساس وكل ده وكانت اول قصيده بجد شاعر ومتميز

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

نعم اخي الكريم توت انها الوحدة ... انها القسوة... انها البعد... نعم انها الغربة
ولكن..وبالرغم من ذلك...  يظل دوما هناك الامل  ... 
 فلتحلم اذا  يا توت ولنحلم معك باليوم "ايل تطيب فيه الجراح"
قصيدة مؤثرة ومعبرة فعلا ... 

بس انشالله تكون دلوقت خلاص بعيد عن الاحزان والالام
وختاما احب اهنيك واهنينا كلنا بعيد الاضحى المبارك والايام الطيبة دي
 :f2:

----------

